# I need Advice on coilovers for Sentra



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Did a quick search, i'm sure this topic has been discussed before...anyway,

I have a 96 sentra, and i see a couple of coilovers on ebay for sale. 

Brands like V2, Dropzone (seen a lot of these), and Arospeed. 

You guys are the experts here, i have 17" rims, sitting on 205/40 series tires, i'm looking to drop it 2.5" in the front, and 2" in the rear,...the front on sentras are typically higher by design, it seems. My questions are: If i install the coilovers, do i need a camber kit/camber bolts, like the hondas? Will it cause excessive wear on my wheels? What are the advantages of going with springs?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

D. none of the above

seriously, most of the stuff you find on ebay is..well...crap. Unless you're talking about Strut tower bars, the basic rule is You Get What You Pay For. The coilovers you listed are basically made by small basement companies trying to make a quick buck. you will have a really shitty ride, no added performance, and plenty of bottoming out. I would recommend putting these coilovers on a non-drivable fully-show car.

You want some REAL coilovers get Ground Control coilovers (with AGX shocks), or if you want REALLY NICE coilovers, go with Full coilovers like Tien. RIDE is NICE, PERFORMANCE is SUPERB, and it's the real deal.

Prices:
Ground control setup:
>Coilovers (upper urethane ring, spring, threaded perch, and tools) = ~$400
>KYB AGX shocks/Struts = ~$400
>GC front upper mounts with camber/caster adjustment = ~$150-200(?) (optional)
>Motivational Engineering rear upper mounts for GC setups = ~$120 (optional)
>Koni bumpstops = ~$60 (optional)

Tien Basic:
>Coilovers (Springs, threaded shocks, perch, tools, & bumpstops) = ~$1099
>Pillowball mounts (front with camber adjustment and rear mounts) ~$250

Tien SS:
>Coilovers (Springs, threaded shocks, perch, tools, & bumpstops) = ~$1299(?)
>Pillowball mounts (front with camber adjustment and rear mounts) ~$250


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *D. none of the above
> 
> seriously, most of the stuff you find on ebay is..well...crap. Unless you're talking about Strut tower bars, the basic rule is You Get What You Pay For.*


trust me on this. i bout some areospeed coilovers and my ride felt like a$$. some the extra bucks and go with ground control coilovers with kyb adjustable shocks, they feel way better and so much smoother.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

JIC FLT-A2!!!
Nah, lots of $$$
Go with the above mentioned.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

I will certainly heed to your warnings,...i guess those coilovers aren't worth it. Now, i might go with the ground control. Thanks again.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

just remember do not lower the coilovers on a stock shock/strut setup.... you'll kill your stockies in a matter of weeks. Wait to put on the coilovers until you get the AGXs and do it all at once....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Not that I know much about B14s, but can you even drop one 2" in back?


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

i'm not 100% certain, but i've seen b14s on the street that seem as if they have been dropped 2 or more inches in the rear. Now with the cross beam,...what will happen if u go too low


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

There isn't enough travel, 1.5 inches is the most you should lower. Just because you saw something on the street, doesn't mean it was safe, smart or well done.

This page is a little out of date, but should be a good guide for what to do...

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=9169d89eae366af92cc62488a186dce8


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

i didn't at all imply that it was safe, smart, or well done....just telling u what i saw. I'm not an expert on suspension, however...I would certainly like to do it the right way...thanks for the link, good advice there


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'm not trying to sound like you implied that, but there will be people reading this that think that, I'm just reinforcing it for them.

Since for 48 hour newbie status has passed, I'm also going to move this to the B14 section for you. More people will see it there and you may get some better advice.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

yes. take 1997ga16de's advice. don't even THINK of getting any of those suspension parts on ebay. 
i forget who it is, but someone got the TEIN basic setup and it is working like magic on his B14. that's the one i'm saving up for!
however, no one mentioned specifics on parts and/or measurements for adjusting front camber on the tein's, and also what kind of rear mounts. are you talking about the motivational engineering mounts?
just checking.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with the dropzone coilovers. Anyone who says different doesn't have them.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> *There is nothing wrong with the dropzone coilovers. Anyone who says different doesn't have them. *



It all depends on what you want from them. If you want performance that the DZ(or other ebay/cheap) ones cant hold a candle to the good stuff mentioned above(GC, Tein, Jic). If you just want to lower your ride for looks only go ahead and get the DZ ones. Dont be upset however when a guy with Teins or GCs blows you away on the track.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Yeah, I'm not sure about the track. Something tells me everyone doesn't go to the track. I know on the street that the ride and cornering are excellent. No noise and the ride is not bouncy. The motivational mounts and the koni bumpstops probably help.


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

Spend the money and get the tein springs and kyb adjustables. You will be a lot happier in the long run. I have the arospeed and hate them. The teins are progressive rate which equals a better ride without comprimising your ride.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The Tein springs have so much of a drop that they wont be too much better than cheap coilovers.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Saving up to get those GC's. Forget that ebay crap..waste of time, and money....has the look, and thats about it.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

You have dropzone? Or, are you just saying they are crap. Don't know about the Arospeed or them others, but I know the dropzone is good. I have experience with a few types of springs/coilovers like GC, Dropzone, and susp. tech. and the DZ's are good. Handling, ride, looks, etc. especially for the price.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

What are the spring rates on those DZ coilovers and how low do you have it set?


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

450 front and 300 rear. It's lowered about 1.75 inches all around.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> 450 front and 300 rear. It's lowered about 1.75 inches all around.


 Wow, those are some high rates. What are you running for shocks and struts. There isnt really anything on the market that can handle those rates.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Also dropzone. Their shocks are especially made for lowered cars. They cost me though, but all worth the money.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

i had the dropzone coils and they made my car feel like shit......BUT.....i got them on ebay and the spring rate on them were 325 lbs....and that was for ALL 4 coilovers......they arent actually that bad though...u just got to get the right spring rate on them.....400-420 lbs in the front and 300 lbs for the rear is a good set up for dropzone coils....it'll almost feel like 300 in the front and 200 in the rear if you're using ground control......BUT...in my own opinion, i would get ground control or tiens over any other brand for the money


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

tein basics seems like the best bang for the buck. im poor, but savin up for the real deal.
(someday, sigh....)


----------

